# Fish on my boat or I fish on your boat



## surfsidejoe (May 1, 2017)

Fish on my boat or I fish on your boat - . [email protected] or text 979 236 0082 Rigged n Ready (boat name) - I’m looking to find some people to join me on my boat (share gas, bait, cleaning, and fishing stories). My boat is 26ft, twin 150hp, with 150 gal fuel gives us a range of about 50mi out (I have been fishing out of Freeport for 20 years and have lots of proven numbers and good tackle. Retired now and like to fish whenever the weather is good. Like to find 4 or 5 local guys that that know what they are doing and can go when the weather is right. Have a coupe of numbers now but would like to have a few more to add to the list. Planning on a trip next week


----------



## merchantfishn (Nov 17, 2010)

I would be interested.


----------



## surfsidejoe (May 1, 2017)

merchantfishn said:


> I would be interested.


I have a short list of people to call when planning a trip


----------



## FriscoDad (Jul 25, 2010)

surfsidejoe said:


> I have a short list of people to call when planning a trip


I’m already on your list but I have some fishing friends who would also be interested. Thanks 🙏


----------

